# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dreams of broken doors/windows

## waterfall_zen

I had 2 dreams on broken door and window recently. I wonder if it's a warning sign of some sort. 

One night, I dreamed that the back door in our basement was broken. I tried to close and lock it but found it broken. The door appeared to tilt and was going to fell off from the wall. I eventually just let it lie by the wall without closing it.

Another night, I dreamed about the window I sleep by. This is an apartment I live now. I found the frame was all decayed, and window was in danger of falling off from the window frame. I decided not to mess with it. Then I looked outside. I saw 2 small kids playing on the roof of the house at the other side of the street. (it's not the actual house outside the window.) I felt scared for them. One kid was really sitting by the edge of the roof. I didn't want to look and didn't want to astound the kid so he might fall off from the roof.

I feel there is symbolic meaning in both dreams but don't know what it could be. Could be a warning sign of health issue or something relating to the state of myself?

Any suggestions?

wfz

----------


## Leo Volont

The intellectual and emotional structures that you were raised to are beginning to break down as you transcend what you were taught and begin to live instead by what you know.  The Old Home falls away and a new one will arise.

----------


## SpaceFlower

ok, i'm not great at this, but my guess would be that the broken door and window represent a shattered sense of security. somehow you feel unsafe or exposed maybe? 
The child on the edge is tricky, maybe the dream is hinting that this has something to do with your past or childhood?

----------

